# single pin sight www.accu-point.com



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I just wanted to let you all know about this new sight and its development. the goals when building a single pin hunting sight were to build the lightest yet strongest no nonsense hunting sight. this is what I came up with, www.accu-point.com the sight is made from 6061 t6 aluminum and only weighs 5 ounces..........HENNRY AT UAC has the first kill with this sight he shot a wildboar with this sight and an epec broadhead at over 100yrds. if you have shot this let us know what you think of it.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I forgot to tell you all I will sell the first 6 sights on this fourm for 140 bucks thats 100dollars off of the msrp price.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I use to know a Mark Cooley that went to kearns high! Cool sight!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I was with Hennery when he shot the pig using your sight!

My only concern is, does it have a 3rd axis adjustment? If it doesn’t it won’t be worth a hill of beans in a hunting situation where inclines and slopes are a problem ie the Wasatch front.

Other than that they looked like they were pretty durable and well built. But correct me if I was wrong about the 3rd axis.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

CP1 said:


> I use to know a Mark Cooley that went to kearns high! Cool sight!


Thats me class of 93 who could this be? :?:


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> I was with Hennery when he shot the pig using your sight!
> 
> My only concern is, does it have a 3rd axis adjustment? If it doesn't it won't be worth a hill of beans in a hunting situation where inclines and slopes are a problem ie the Wasatch front.
> 
> Other than that they looked like they were pretty durable and well built. But correct me if I was wrong about the 3rd axis.


Yes they have second and third axis adjustments....? how far was the shot 130 yards. :?


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cody Powell, the kid who plays with fire-crackers!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

CP1 said:


> Cody Powell, the kid who plays with fire-crackers!


Still? :? :wink:


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I know that Powell kid------not very bright----doesn't always listen to his dad. No more fireworks, but he has found other methods of inflicting injury to himself.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

CP1 said:


> Cody Powell, the kid who plays with fire-crackers!


whats up cody its been a long time man dont you mean BLASTING CAPS NOT FIRECRACKERS :shock: call me if you would like to try the sight. I will hook you up


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

by proutdoors on Apr 08, '09, 4:57 

swbuckmaster wrote:
That is good to know the sight has a 3rd axis adjustment! The sight looked real good and I hope you do well with it. I like how solid and light it was. I wouldn’t mind doing some more testing with it this year shooting in the field league and possible hunting.

As for the 130 yard shot, it was a pig that was purchased for the testing of the new Epek broad head and your sight. Both of which worked fantastic! 

I don’t condone these long shots personally. A fine young man made a decision on his first animal with a bow he paid good $$$ money for. I won’t hold a grudge on him for that. 


How did Codys name get brought into this?Wrong thread. It's here! Feed Your Addiction.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

ripndrag said:


> by proutdoors on Apr 08, '09, 4:57
> 
> swbuckmaster wrote:
> That is good to know the sight has a 3rd axis adjustment! The sight looked real good and I hope you do well with it. I like how solid and light it was. I wouldn't mind doing some more testing with it this year shooting in the field league and possible hunting.
> ...


HENNRY IS A GREAT GUY AND ONE HELL OF A SHOT .AS FAR AS CODYS NAME HE IS AN OLD FREIND FROM SCHOOL I HAVENT SEEN IN 15 YEARS .


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been playing around with the accu-point for the last few days and have been very impressed. Lots of adjustment, good axis movements, light weight, and rock solid. I just printed out a long range sight tape and plan on testing the 100 yard stuff later this afternoon. After talking with mark, it looks like he has some more tricks to add, so a guy can customize it a bit better!


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

congrats to jason on his pig kill this monday. another proven longrange kill with this sight 2 pigs killed at riverbend with an accu-point sight both were over 130 yards.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 3 more I will sell at 140 thats half of a surelock sight with better accuracy and 1/2 the weight.


----------

